# IRI Clean up



## BigJeff823

Its on,but we still need more suport who's with me.I plan to clea up from the railing at the campground area to the first part of the jetty(sound good????).After we clean;we fish the incomming tide ALLRIGHT .Is that good


----------



## BigJeff823

Oh yeah,will start 7am Sunday.


----------



## catman

Works for me Pappy. I should be there around 6:30 - 6:45. Looks like things are coming together.

Catman.


----------



## Kozlow

*Kozlow in Spirit Once More*

Sorry guys can't join you all for the clean up but sure admire your will to do something about the problem.

Good Luck, Catch Fish and have on for me.


----------



## shaggy

Hey Koz, fret not, after we end up in cocoa's territory, then VA, NC, SC, GA, and then you. Hang in there, but be fore warned, ny then, I may have to pee every six hours. The good news is by then I will also be "old" enough to hang with Cat and Hap or is that HappyCat?


----------



## Kozlow

: shaggy


----------



## Rugger

I'm good for October 5, and for sharing a room and making a weekend of it.


----------



## catman

If there are enough of us who are coming down for the weekend perhaps we can all get together Saturday evening for something to eat, a few drinks, and a little bragging and ragging. I love those evening before "SMACK DOWNS" . This could be fun. KOZLOW, we'll keep an empty chair for you! 

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*Hey catman,*

a night before lieing contest sounds good to me. Wonder how many people it would take to get a group rate at the Inn? Not that the prices are bad but it looks like allot of people will make a weekend of it...Tightlines


----------



## catman

Hat, I'll give Talbot's a call and find out. I bet that anything over 2 rooms would qualify. Wouldn't that be hoot! Heading down to the boat now to do some overdue cleaning and tackle organizing. Scrubed the "Chesapeake Mustache" off the hull last weekend. I like to keep the waterline looking sharp. BTW, I see you post on the TidalFish boards. I'm Slipsinker over there. Someone was using Catman.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*catman,*

I know what you mean, you have to stay ontop of the cleaning. I'm heading over to your fav. store this morn, BoatersWorld. I'll take a extra grand for you. Welcome to the wonderful world of boating my friend...LOL....Tightlines


----------



## BigJeff823

*Hey Sandflea*

Hey can Sandflea help or come to our clean up.How could we get sponsers for the event.Old Inlet or Bill Bait could be good sponsers.


----------



## catman

Hat, just taked to Talbot's and they don't offer any group rates. Additionally, on the weekends you must pay for two nights (Fri. & Sat) which won't affect you or me since we'd planned on staying the weekend anyway. From past experience the two night weekend is pretty much standard in the OC area.

To date we've got 10 people who want to help: 5 from MD, 3 from VA. 1 from PA, and only 1 DE resident - Markedwards. Come on DE guys, time to get on board. It's a short drive for you folks. Heck, a number of us are spending the weekend or at least the night to help out.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

Good morning, #1 East Coast cleansters, I wish I could be with you on the 5th but the wife said if I go the dogs go with you this time. Well this wed. going back to Alabama to move him in. Gee I'm going to miss him, not seeing him around. The boss called me last nite and asked me to come in today and finish the paper work up,but one nice thing about it is that he's paying me OT for it. It'll probley(sp) take me 8hrs. to finish. Extra fishing money,right on. TRIGGER:jawdrop:


----------



## Hat80

*Don't take this wrong guys but,*

after five days on the board and 99 views we only have one Delaware member willing to get involved with this clean up. It dosn't make sence to hold a clean up for our neighbors if they don't plan to attend it.

With that said I would suggest, that by Sept 1st if we can't get more Delaware members support we move the CU to a Md or Va location. In Md. we have 14 places to choose from, (North Beach is out) in Va. 18 in Del. 1.

The first of Sept. gives the Del. folks 3 weeks to get involved and it gives us a month to choose another place if we need to reorganized. I do hope we don't have to move.

We have something going with the Md. DNR that we should keep the momentum going on. Either way I will support what the group decides to do 100%

Like I said, please don't take this wrong. The lack of participation is something that some have made reference to and I think this needed to be said....Hat80


----------



## catman

Hat, I'm with you on this one. Perhaps the DE folks are a little shy, but shy or not you'd think they'd be a little more aggressive about get their own yard cleaned up. I'm sure some will come through this week.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823

We have to give a Damn about our place we fish,you guys know Deleware like Maryland has more people littering especally on weekends.come on guys don't you care about your area.It's good that 2 Deleware fishermen responded;but we need more support.Duke of Fluke,Doverpower,Split/Shot,Shark Hunter,and Bill R where are you guys.Is anybody else going to suport this. .Don't worry we'll have this thing


----------



## WarMachine

*Count me in guys*

I think i will try and get my wife to come this time. I know my dad will be up for it. WE will just watch the posts and see what comes down the wire. I support a move 100% if we dont get the expected participation from the locals...........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Yeah I hope this cleanup happens but I am down with moving it if we don't get any DE presence. Well here is the new list:

Happypappy
Hat80
Catman
Shaggy
Fl Fisherman
Joe Mama
Sandcrab
Markedwards
Lakeside
Rugger
MasterCaster

Come on folks come out and support your fellow fisherman and help with the cleanup at IRI on Sunday Oct 5th at 7am. Should be a great time.


----------



## shaggy

If it be the case that there is little Delaware support, a mostly Maryland support, then a move to another Maryland puplic pier or fishing spot probably would be wise. I'm for spreading the message and helping out, anywhere, nut if the "locals" aren't going to suppoert the effort, let's keep our own backyard clean. There are plenty of spots for the Maryland contingent right here at home.

Come Blue Hens, where are you. October 5, after the tourist leave, and shouldn't be too cold, good food, and maybe even some fish.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

Yea shaggy,you know PLO needs a little clean up or Matapeake,Romacoke that's what I would do if no one else from Del. wants to police thier beach or just do IRI and make sure that the people from MD. & VA get the credit for doing the job. What ever. TIGGER


----------



## catman

Well it's time for me to put my foot in mouth again. I don't agree with jumping around to different piers for clean up. I feel we should adopt one pier and call it our HOME PIER . This way the locals get to see our presence more than once and they just might start thinking that someone really cares. I vote that we adopt the Tank as our home pier. Time to duck.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*With all due respect my friend,*

I have to disagree with a home pier. The whole point of the clean up prodject is to show that we care about all our state and public waterway resources. I would hate to lose 24 other locations in three states only because we chose one as a home pier over the rest. 

These clean ups also give people a reason to fish other places they may not go to on their own and fish, without having our little get togethers.

I also think it's up to the person that grabs the bull by the horns to propose a site. In the same token I exspect that person to get some local support, if not we just move to where we can get support. In time I would hope it will catch on and the locals would have their own clean ups and take better care of their own places.

Bottom line is allot of the reason people do this is to meet others and have a goodtime for a good cause. If we stayed at any one place and not move around it would lose it's meaning and it's sence of a new adventure for many. Just my two cents worth. Well theres my cards on the table, I call....Hat80


----------



## oldsalt

I agree with hat that makes 4 cents

Sorry to say on Oct 5 Th. My Dear Sister chartered a off shore trip for her husband my son and my self. so we won't make your cleanup, but well will be in the area about 40+ miles east of IRI. 
Going to try for some Tuna. I love those weathy sisters.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*WoW!!!*

Going out on a limb hey catman? I know what you are saying and I think that a lot of us call the tank home, and I think that is good enough for now. I know a lot of people on this board call SPSP home too! But I feel like hat does on this cleanup situation. Lets keep the trend going in other places and get some of the locals in and then we step back and take care of the pier we call "home" Don't worry about it though we got tank cleanup part 2, Manayuk Jakes get together at the tank, and I plan on having another get together in the late winter so we got plenty to look forward too. Plus the trip with shaggy to AI! Man this fall is looking sweet!


----------



## oldsalt

FLF your girl need her own space again?? Also have not seen a post on CATMAN and your outing over the weekend. Did youall throw some topwater plugs ????


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*Man my girl left me!*

No she is gone And the trip was temporarily postponed due to unusual circumstances. Right Catman! But have no fear the next chance we get we will be out there chuggin a bug on the severn river.


----------



## oldsalt

Severn is my old stomping ground , use to keep a boat up off round [email protected]'s Sorry about your girl. hope things work out.


----------



## Billr

there are many of us delawareans that clean up. the DMS has a beach clean up each year . we also have a group that monitors the beach for debris. wwe police and cleanup two miles of the highway. we also help in other areas. but i must agree it is a small few that do it. the pier at cape henlopen[i fish it often] is about as clean as a neglected pig sty. and living so close i see it quite often. it is a take on, bring it off oper. and they even supply bags. i don't know what they are used for, but it is not for thier tradsh. there used to be barrels out there for trash, but a bunch that weren't catching fish and got drunker ,etc,cut the restraints and threw the barrels over the side. just a joke they said. the people at the park police it up every morning. i hate to say this, but they should let it go and see what the fishermen do then. labor day is coming , and it will get much better.


----------



## shaggy

Got to agree, can't adopt a pier so to speak. With or without Delaware support. IRI on October 5. Come one come all. wee wlaked and talked before, and it isn;t just about one pier, and ain't all about fishing. We are a team, take um home or not. 7:00am rain or shine IRI, and for Hap, I'll be there.

Come one come all!


----------



## DOVERPOWER

Board members please forgive me for my apperance of non-intrest in the project.I have been a little busy with the arrival of my third daughter just 9 days ago.As you can understand my plate has been full.As far as I can commit to now I should be able to make it.Pappy I will reply to your post over on cafe locale and try to rally the troops on that board.And once again please forgive my late reply.

How about a post on stripers online you have a few inlet guys over on that board?
http://www.stripersonline.com/cgi-b...bb=forum;f=8;hardset=;start_point=;DaysPrune=


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Much appreicated Dover. I knew you would chime in sooner or later. Last post you said you were getting the new edition to family. I bet you haven't gotten any sleep yet huh? It would be much helpful if you could drum up some more help. It should be a good time and who knows maybe we will get into some good fish. Oh yeah I brought up the other topic for old times sake.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Here is new list:

Happypappy
Hat80
Catman
Shaggy
Fl Fisherman
Joe Mama
Sandcrab
Markedwards
Lakeside
Rugger
MasterCaster
Doverpower

Not looking bad as we know it is about two months away. So come out and join in on the fun!


----------



## catman

Well, that wasn't so bad. Thought I'd get clobbered a lot harder. I'll support a clean up anywhere and will be a part of it but it doesn't change my mind. There's nothing I like better than fishing new sites and meeting new folks but looking at it from purely a clean up point of view I feel in the long run our efforts will have more impact if concentrated. Kind of like the "Adopt A HIghway" program where schools have taken sections of MD highways under their wing.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823

I had to post on the Cafe Locale to spread the word out;They have a clean up scheduled over in Deleware for the 17th of Sept.But,I wanted to get you guys together for a clean up;I hope we get the support we need to make a difference .


----------



## catman

Pappy...I see you got a couple of them from Cafe Locale to join us. Good deal. That's quite an active DE forum. Some good info over there. 

Catman.


----------



## markedwards

i spread the word on cafe locale and was told the same thing they already have a cleanup scheduled.does that mean you guys are going somewhere else?if so where?


----------



## BigJeff823

Were still having the Oct 5th clean up if we still have the support we need.


----------



## BigJeff823

Are you guys still with me


----------



## catman

Just like glue Pappy. Once committed I follow through.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*Pappy,*

I'm still in! You just need to keep the intrest in this thread going.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I'm still in! If they are doing a cleanup a month earlier you know that there is still gonna be trash when we do it from the previous month. And actually this will look even better because they will see fisherman really do care about cleaning their places up. Plus we will be able to spend more time on teaching people how to fish IRI (like me!)


----------



## Sandcrab

*I'm in...*

Has anyone decided on a time (tide dependent) yet? I fish the North side on the flood and the South side on the ebb.


----------



## BigJeff823

Low tide we clean and high tide we fish;we'll focus on the North side.All my fish were caught on the North side this year.


----------



## BigJeff823

Sand Flea,will you help out?


----------



## BigJeff823

Whats going to be braught to this event food,etc


----------



## catman

Since the Tanks clean up had plenty of good food we can go off that list again. Here's a list of what to bring:

Grills - Shaggy
Charcoal - Fish Bait
Paper Plates - Hat80
Plastic Utensils - Hat80
Paper Towels - Hat80
Hambergers & Rolls
Hotdogs & Rolls - Catman
Pasta Salad
Potato Salad - Hat80
Chips & Pretzels - Fish Bait
Mustard & Catsup - Catman
Onions - Catman
Sliced Tomatoes

I'll start it off by bringing the hot dogs, rolls, mustard, catsup, and onions. Again, everyone will be responsible for their own drinks. I'll make new name tags again.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*I'll bring the same stuff,*

Potato salad, paper plates, plastic utensils, paper towels, trash bags and latex gloves....Tightlines


----------



## catman

Lookin' good. Guess you dig the grills out of the attic again Shaggy.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy

Grills never made it back to the attic, are you ready for some football?

I'm still in, off week for the team.


----------



## catman

Just bringing the post forward. Don't want anyone to loose interest.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab

*I'll be there but earlier than most...*

I'll be there earlier to take advantage of the high tide Sunday AM. 

The tide chart shows the tides for Sunday - Oct 5, 2003 at the inlet as:

High - 5:16 AM
Low - 10:30 AM
High - 5:52 PM

I plan on being at the North Jetty and rail around 3 AM (two hours prior to the high tide) to take advantage of the high tide. No use letting the high tide go to waste as the next high tide is later on that afternoon and I will not be staying that late (some of use gotta get up real early Monday for work). 

Hopefully, I'll have my fish before we start the cleanup at 7 AM.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Hey sandcrab I think a lot of us will be there the day prior so we may have to meet up out there near the jetty.


----------



## catman

How many plan on making a weekend out of it?

Catman.


----------



## Fish Bait

Count me in on this and this time i'm looking forward to some fishing. I can bring charcoal, chips, and pretzels.


----------



## hookem

*Too bad for me*

Fellow fishermen, you left me out. Remember, the cook. You can't meet on a Sunday, I have my congregation to serve. I suppose I will have to miss out on the camaraderie. You guys have fun without me. Just remember, next time try your best to schedule on a Saturday so I can join you guys. You guys must be jealous my son won the smallest fish contest and took the most spot home. I understand.


----------



## BigJeff823

They'll be pleanty of small Bargals(often confused with Tog)to be caught.


----------



## catman

Hat80...Since I'm going to be in OC the whole week coming up I'll make our reservations at the Talbot Inn.

Shaggy...I'm going over to AI and get my yearly ORV permit. Probably take a ride along the island to the VA line just to check it out. Still need to pick up my tire deflaiters. All the tackle shops down there carry them. I've got the rest of the stuff - tow rope, shovel, and a 3/4" piece of plywood. I think that's all they require.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823

It would be good if we collect the trash put it into bags and we put it into a Truck to be hulled to the dumpster?tThat will probily be a good way to collect the trash.Any ideas to make the job easy?


----------



## Billr

pappy. i have been gone for a couple weeks. i just got back from 8 days in cooperstown, ny. my grandson was playing baseball and he did just great, they were12th . 64 teams paticipated. before going he was player of the year in his little league group[, and mvp. this old guy just had to go. as for the cleanup i'll be there. i'll also bring a case of soda, and a case of woter. best to go to north side by using savages ditch crossing. when coming off, there are two airpumps across the highway.


----------



## Sandcrab

Billr said:


> *... best to go to north side by using savages ditch crossing. when coming off, there are two airpumps across the highway. *


Bill,

Is the parking lot near the North rail really crowded now and that is why you are recommending the Savage Ditch crossing area to fish the North Jetty???


----------



## Billr

that post is for when you wish to surf fish after cleanup. if using jetty only, than use parking lot. but please, whenever fishing off jetty wear korkers. they are approx. $50 but can save your life. ithere have been too many people drown out there. the crowd has already thinned as some schools started this week. after labor day during the week will be very small crowds. i, then start to fish regularly and cast net for mullet. if cleanup is on the 5th of oct. you guys fish and i'll nrt your bait for fishing, later.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Sounds like a plan billr How do you use them mullets there. Last year I saw a few people using a light off of that little pier. I thought they were trying to attract trout when in fact they were waiting for the mullet to congregate and then cast netting them by the dozen. A few guys would then run up the railings and put them on a 5/0 circle hook and just cast em out. Letting them free float with the current and then reeling them in starting the process all over again. Sounds like it should really work.


----------



## BigJeff823

Wheres Duke of Fluke?I wonder if he will join the clean up?I also wouldn't mind trying for Tog too along with other fish.


----------



## Billr

fl- fisherman. that is what they are doing right now to catch trout. it will work on mullet too. they like live bait. thje mullet are starting to show, but it is early for the run. i didn't have much to do today so i went to the pierand i saw some. i got my net and it took about ten casts but i got about 10-12 dozen. i gave them away. when they are running you can bet trout and rock will be nearby.


----------



## aero993

*Inquiring mind wants to know*

Bill,

What is a korker?


----------



## Billr

anthony-[director remedial group]
hey. how have you been. i do see on the board that you and ralph[sir backcaster] have agreed to a truce. that's good. peace in the family again.
korkers are flat shoes? or such that you strap on the bottom of your boots, shoes orc or sneakers that you wear onto the jetty. they have these spikes [like golf spikes] but very hard and durable. they keep you from slipping and hopefully from falling in. i always have a pair in my car, so at crisfield in oct. i'll show you. may peace reign between you and ralph.


----------



## aero993

*Truce*

Bill,

How is everything with you? Have you been practicing much?
I thought I saw him following me last night. I down shifted, the turbo kicked in and I was able to lose him.
The truce will go into effect when we take our Jersey road trip. We are after stripers. Though I've been told that Delaware has some nice stripers also. Maybe we will have an east coast trip.


----------



## Ralph

*good as it gets..*

billr, do not bet on any extended truce with aero. this is as good as it gets. i will apologize for aero. i try and help edumacate him the best i can but...
my schedule is really tight in oct. and that is why i have not commited to this cleanup [missed the last one] and i would really like to meet these guys. but if there is anyway for me to be there i will [heard the hot dogs were great]. it scheduled for 10/5, nes pa?


sir backcaster


----------



## Billr

h-pappy? have you contacted anyone from IRI about cleanup [park office] if not contact ms winky king. she handlesthat end of it. phone is 302-227-2800. she will make arrangements for where to put trash, also check to use pavillion by north side parking lot. to cook and eat there. she will probably make arrangements to place trash at a central spot and they will pick up.


----------



## BigJeff823

Haven't called the park office yet;but I should do that soon.


----------



## Joe mama

Hey, guys i am joining you for the clean up what is the choice of bait and lures?Never been there before i have to stock up on some stuff thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## BigJeff823

I like 1/4-1/2oz white bucktails ahead of a 1 1/2-2oz trolling sinker;I also put a 3-4inch white grub on them.For Tog fishing I like to use 2-6oz Bank Sinkers and rigs with 1-2/0 Beak hooks;a 4/0-5/0 circle hook will work too and its somthing I'll have to try.The hot baits for Tog are Sand Fleas and Green Crab.A 7'-11' rod thats a little stiff but confortable will work for Tog.A 8-9'er thats real lightweight that can handle1/2-3oz lures will work.You'll be doing lots of casting if you use lures.Be prepared for lots of snags, but don't brig too mutch on the jetty(coolers,2 white buckets) if your going to be near the end on high tide.If you fish near the end get Korkers or Golf Shoes with metal spikes.I caught my Stripers closer to the bottom it can be tricky but rewarding.


----------



## lakeside

I haven't seen anyone offer the burgers/buns yet, so put me down for that. Just give me an update on how many will be bringing spouse/kids so I can be sure to have enough - don't want to see any hungry faces that day 

Has anyone contacted Old Inlet yet? They get a good bit of press on this forum, maybe they would spring for fome bait. If noone has contacted them I'll stop by there and talk to them. I run into one of the counter guys at IRI and I think he would be willing to support the day.

Looking forward to doing a good deed and learning from the more advanced of you how to get that first keeper bass. I haven't been able to get one of them on the hook yet - rays yes, skates-yes, and other assorted junk fish. Want to get that one big one and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## BigJeff823

Sounds good;we need some sponsers.


----------



## Billr

there should be some nice rock in oct. but i like nov., and dec. best. as the water cools in the fall they seem to bunch up and when they feed, it can be awesome.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

hey bill I will be bringing my cast net with me also. Hopefully you will show me where to get some of those mullet. I am planning on using some there and storing some for the red drum run in va beach this year


----------



## Billr

fl.fisherman. be my pleasure.


----------



## Billr

hey pappy. call soon as thewy like to know about cleanups. they will help all they can. if you want to use the pavilion it's first come basis. if someone wants to get here early and set up shop then it is yours. mullet are starting to show, but it will 2-3 weeks befor the run. hopefully they will still be here for the cleanup. if so, i'll nail a bunch the day before.


----------



## Sandcrab

*IRI Cleanup - What areas are OK for fishing?*

For the fishing pool, What areas are considered "legal" for fishing after our IRI cleanup?

- North side - From jetty to the end of the rail at the CG station?
- South side - From jetty to the parking area near the gate to the 
entrance to the high priced houses on the inlet?
- What areas near the jetties count or do the nearby beaches count too (3R's, etc.)?

What are the fishing hours?


----------



## eba1225

Hey Guys,

You can tentatively count me in. I am in the midst of a big construction project at home, the progress at the end of September will determine free time in October.

If I were to come I would just drive down first thing in the am getting there 6 ish.

I would love to to hang out with a great bunch people (being PC)and learn from the experts as to how to nail those big fish that hang out in IRI and .


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Here is new list:

Happypappy
Hat80
Catman
Shaggy
Fl Fisherman
Joe Mama
Sandcrab
Markedwards
Lakeside
Rugger
MasterCaster
Doverpower
Fish Bait
Eba1225

We are still a month away so hopefully more people will join before then.


----------



## BigJeff823

Both sides sound good for the pool;10 dollars per person.I wonder if Anthony will win the pool here too?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

He just might! I seem to catch more fish when I have just fished with him but it seems when the $$$ is on the line he steps it up a notch and hauls in the winner. I hope to dethrone him and do a clean sweep for that week.


----------



## shaggy

I'm in for the fifth, don't care about pool (but I'm in especially if surf counts), but other than that, I'm a reading and I'll post AI reports weather permitting (got stormed out tonight, off vehicles only). Shaggy, reading , see ya all at IRI (and Tank, work permitting), but my mouth is shut and keyboard is off.

Time to move on.

Sei la vie : > )


----------



## BigJeff823

Hey Sandcrab I was thinking the North Side,South Side, and possibly some of the beach for the pool.I was thinking the end of the tournement should be 8-9pm.Any opions on this,lets hear them .


----------



## Billr

pappy. if you are going to have a pool, and you want to fish the beach, make it the south side.the north side is a surfing beach.if you do not have beach permits to drive on it could be difficult. the south side you can walk on from the swimming side or 3R's. you can fish the north side beyond the marker, but if you walk on from the northside parking lot and surfers come out , they can as you to leave as they have first choice. if you don't leave they can have the rangers move you. you can check on this if you call the office.


----------



## BigJeff823

Any other opions?Is that hole that the pumping stations create going to be on the south side?If it is the south beach wouln't be that bad


----------



## Sandcrab

*Where to fish at IRI...*

North side - From the jetty down the railing to the Coast Guard station. The immediate beach area North of the North jetty should be off limits as the surfers can take over at will. Other areas on the North side (wall on other side of CG Station) should be off limits too.

South Side - From the jetty down the rail, down the rocks to the entrance to the high priced houses. To go any further, you would have to be tresspassing. The beach area South of the South jetty should be off limits like the North jetty area.

3R's Beach should be included so we have some beach fishing for those who want to do it...and maybe another Delaware beach close by.

Personally, I plan on fishing the jetty (before the cleanup) and the beach (after the cleanup)...

Just my .02

Sandcrab


----------



## BigJeff823

That sounds ok Sandcrab;I wonder if any surfers are going to be on the beach north of the jetty.


----------



## BigJeff823

Anybody else coming or your to lazy to pick up trash;or you don't want to go fishing with a bigmouthed [email protected]$$.Everybodys welcomed to come;including all of PA


----------



## lakeside

Happy,

Clean out you mailbox - I'm trying to PM you and it is being rejected


----------



## Billr

hp.i said earlier that i would bring a case of water and a case of soda. i'll be there but i wasn't on the list.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Sorry billr, my oversight. Please accept my apologies. Here is the new updated list:

Happypappy
Hat80
Catman
Shaggy
Fl Fisherman
Joe Mama
Sandcrab
Markedwards
Lakeside
Rugger
MasterCaster
Doverpower
Fish Bait
Eba1225
Billr


----------



## lakeside

I'm meeting with Old Inlet on Sat. to discuss sponsorship of our clean up. Besides bait, and some possible local press coverage, what does the group want to see from OI?? 

Has anyone else contacted DNREC at IRI to discuss what we would like to see in the way of dumpster etc. etc.?

I'll be at IRI on Sat morn to fish since the person I have to contact doesn't start until 10:00, going to try the north side by the CG station - anyone else planning to be there??


----------



## Billr

lakeside. i don't know if anyone has contacted the inlet or not. i gave the phone no. to call and the person there to contact


----------



## BigJeff823

I got with Winky King on Wedsday and she mentioned more than cleaning the inlet.I didn't mean to be brash in the last post but we need more help.She said 3rs needs a good cleaning too.IRI is a large place I don't think we could handle that in one day.Shes seding me a form to fill in by mail.I hope we can get more volenters.and Lakeside the mailbox is clean.


----------



## Billr

pappy.the DMS cleans the beaches in june. what we do is set the beaches up in sections. a vehichle with each group. have 4-5 people walk along the beach picking up trash and putting it in bags as we go. i have a 6-4 foot rack on the front of mine and i can strap on about six bags before emptying. they will set up places to take it and they will pick up on monday.i also think they supply the bags. i can find out more if you wish. i think we will need about 4 vehicles and 16-20 others.


----------



## shaggy

Got a Jeep, if they'd sell me a "day" pass, cause this late in the year I ain't forking out the $$$$ for a pass that will expire on 12/31. Now next year, hee hee hee. AI and 3R, gonna miss my wife of fifteen years, but not sure how much she'll take.


----------



## WarMachine

*Dont know if i can make it...*

Im trying to talk my wife into letting me do both cleanups. She gets a little upset when I do anything related to fishing on consecutive weekends. But hopefully ill be at IRI for the cleanup. Ill be definitly doing the cleanup at the Tank.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## BigJeff823

So we'll do some of the beaches along with the North Side and South Side of the Inlet.Did you get the volenter form Bill?Winky was going to send one to me.


----------



## Flounda

*count me in*

Hey guys you forgot to count me in, I know I haven't post anything lately, but I'm in! as a matter fact I going camping @ AI right know. I might take some rods in case! I have heard about the rough waters and saw it also @ the online live cam as well!

Hey, happy pappy is was nice meeting you, we met past two weekends ago at choptank and thanks for the worms. I was able to catch just bait and some cats.


----------



## BigJeff823

Winky gave me a message recently;and she asked me if we plan on using 4 wheel drives for the clean up.Shes also offering Surf Permits.So any more people showing up and who wants to use a 4x4 for the cleanup?


----------



## catman

Pappy, I've got a 4 X 4.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823

Anybody else comming with or without a 4x4?


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Happy,*

I have 4X4 and so dose master caster, thanks. It's getting close we need to start keeping this thread at the top....Tightlines


----------



## BigJeff823

I agre.


----------



## Hat80

*Hey catman,*

I haven't forgot about our room. Let me know what the cost is and I'll get it in the mail to you. How have you been my friend?....Tightlines


----------



## Billr

pappy. i have a 4x4 with large rack on front. it will be ready to go.


----------



## BigJeff823

We need 4 four wheel drives;ok Bill R,Hat 80,Catman,and Shaggy will prvide us with that for our clean up.I'll have to get back with Winky after the hurricane passes.


----------



## catman

Other than Hat and myself, is anyone else planning on spending Friday night or Saturday night or both nights?

Catman.


----------



## shaggy

Myself, hoping to get to AI after work Saturday, then hit IRI Sunday (if AI remains closed, home get some sleep and hop onto 404 to the "PARTY"). Thread is getting kinda long, what time is it that we are going to meet?


----------



## murphman

*IRI Cleanup*

Pappy,
You can count me in! Will probably be down for the weekend!
Tight Lines To All! Murphman


----------



## shaggy

*Back to the top Pappy*

Heard AI did all right. Now it will just be a matter of time before they open (hopefully).  


If open by the fourth, be out on the beach prior to cleanup on the 5th. Hopefully everybody made out okay.


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Pappy,*

Whats the word on IRI? Did Izzy leave anything to clean up? I sure hope so!....Tightlines


----------



## Billr

there is always something to clean up there. there was little to no damage. mullet were caught on fri. fish to. the cleanup might see some good fishing.this week is a tourn.for those that know him i will be seeing gary born for it . he doesn't get into tourn. casting anymore but he can still hit700+


----------



## BigJeff823

I just got the volonter form to fill in the mail.I'll probily return her call somtime soon.

The list of people using 4x4s

Bill R
Catman
Hat 80
Shaggy???

Shaggy you'll use you 4x4 for the clean up right?


----------



## shaggy

Hey, it's an OFF week, I'm in and so is the Jeep.


----------



## BigJeff823

Shaggys on that list;for shore.


----------



## BigJeff823

They caught a Red Drum over in Deleware its in the Bills Sport Shop Fishing Report.I wonder if we'll get them at 3rs or the Inlet????


----------



## BigJeff823

*Shaggy I got the PM*

I like to use White Bucktails(1/4-1/2ozs)
Trolling Sinkers(1 1/2 -2ozes to get the bucktails down in the swift current
5" Yo Zuri Plugs
#1 -3/0 Beak Hooks
2/0-5/0 Circle Hooks
2-5oz Bank or Trolling Sinkers for Tog fishing though Trolling sinkers are less likly to get hung up
50lb and 100lb test mono for rigging
8 1/2-9ft St Croix or Tica rod rated for 1/2-3ozs 
for lures
A Med/Heavy-Heavy 9-11ft conventinal or Spinning Outfift rated for1-6ozes or 2-8ozes for Tautog fishing

Tautog baits
Green Crabs
Sand Fleas
Bloodworms/Sandworms????
Clams?????

How to fish bucktails:
Rig a Bucktail on 50lb test use 3' of it;tie a snap swivel to the end thats small but not too small. 
3' leader

Trolling Sinker/Swievel___________________________1/4- 1/2Bucktail
Cast the rig ahead of the current retrive wile jigging it reel it in all the way when its too far downstream.

See the Tog fishing thread for Tog information thats all I can tell you about for now


----------



## shaggy

Thanks PapPy. Who know, I just may enjoy this inlet thing!


----------



## BigJeff823

*You must get Korkers or Golf Shoes with metal spikes*

I forgot the most important thing;Korkers they cost 50 dollars but nessary for yor safety.If you can't get those a pair of golf shoes with metal spikes.I'll talk later I've been bussy.


----------



## catman

Yes, Corkers are a must if you venture out on the jetty. Another very important piece of safety gear is a PFD (personal flotation device). I know they're expensive but the auto inflating SOSpends are really nice. I just bought one at BoatUS on sale for $129.00. If you fish the jetty by yourself they're a must. I've seen both the Corkers and SOSpends on e-bay. Bill's bait shop in Rehoboth has the Corkers and will ship. You can also get them from Sue Foster's shop. If nothing else, the Corkers are a must if you plan on going out on the jetty. At one time there was a lot of archived info on this topic. It may still be there. Just use the search feature at the top of the page and enter Jetty Fishing. Try this first.
JETTY FISHING 

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab

*Auto Inflating PFD's on the jetty? Better think again...*



catman said:


> *...I know they're expensive but the auto inflating SOSpends are really nice. *


Catman,

Most jetty jocks highly discourage the auto inflating PFD's as they can accidentally go off when a rogue wave hits them! I am looking for a PFD that is self-contained fishermans vest to enable me to carry all my stuff. I think Stearns makes them.

The auto inflating PFD's are in the same category as those head-mounted lights that everyone thinks they need for jetty fishing - When in fact the *neck mounted lights* direct the light down to your feet where you need it and away from the water). Shine a light in the water at night on the jetty and stand by for a slap in the face! 

Just my .02

Sandcrab


----------



## catman

Sandcrab...I must disagree with you about the auto inflate PDF's. What good is the manual inflate going to do if you're knocked off the jetty, hit your head on a rock, and become unconscious in the water. No thanks, I'll take my chances with the auto inflate. Even the DNR and Coast Guard that monitor the boaters on the bay wear them. Additionally, they have to be submersed for 5 seconds to inflate. Just getting them wet won't activate them.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823

I only use the inflatables if I fish at night there;I like to fish there during the day anyway.FYI if you go to the jetty don't bring a cooler,a bucket,2 rods,and a takle bag alltogether;espacially on high tide.Travel light or suffer the concequences .I'll probily use a 10' conventional Tica Rod to catch Blackfish and I'll have to try sandworms;Jake says they work.


----------



## catman

Sandcrab....Actually I bought the SOSpends to wear while I'm on my boat by myself. I keep it on all the time. Tried wearing a regular life jacket but it's just too bulky. If I did a lot of jetty fishing I'd go for the Stearns fishing vest also but only if there were other fisherman around. As for the Korkers, they're also handy to have during the winter when we have those ice storms.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823

What are people going to bring or thinking about bringing food,trash bags,cleaning tools,etc.I'll sneake a big Striper and put it on Fl Fishermens line so he can win the pool?


----------



## shaggy

I ain't a liar, and I still got the grills in the Jeep If cooking will bring. 

Hat, GO. BOYS, Searay it kills me but oh well, I guess you'll be fishing this week. As for me and my guys, too many mistakes of our own, dang rookie quareterbacks, but between us and KC beating us it was one of them lose lose situations. Hey searay, bet you a five spot Baltimore doesn't lose this coming Sunday (just a side bet).


----------



## catman

Pappy...When I get home from work tomorrow I'll post what everyone said they were bringing. Anyone going down early? Hat and me are going down Friday afternoon and staying through Sunday morning. We're bunking at the Econo Lodge Resort in Rehoboth. Probably get some fishing in Saturday. Anyone want to meet for dinner Saturday evening?

Catman.


----------



## eba1225

*I cannot make it*

All,

The project that I thought would be completed by this weekend will be going live this weekend, postponed 3 days, therefore I cannot make it there.


----------



## lakeside

I met with Old Inlet on Saturday - finally - and here is what they offer:

1. A case of mullet (30 packs). (Do we want to try for some more live bait - any suggestions).
2. They are going to contact 'The Fisherman' and have them contat me (maybe) for a bio of the event, but at a minimum I think the magazine will do a write up about the event.

I need to know by Friday how many people will be there on Sunday - if I'm going to bring the burgers and buns it would be helpful to know how many to bring. 

How many of you are bringing 'Friends and Family' to help, we don't want any hungry faces staring at us when the food runs out!

Either post or PM me and I'll try to make sure we have enough of the burgers and buns to keep everyone happy.

See you this weekend


----------



## Billr

as i said before, i'm bringing a case of water an d a case of soda. i'll also have a 102qt. cooler on front of vehicle with ice and stuff in it. whoever is doing the cooking try to get there early to stake out the pavillion on north side. i,ll get there around 6am to help grab it. i live 11mi. from inlet so i can make it easy i'll call inlet to see if they supply bags or whatyever.


----------



## Sandcrab

*Please make sure and run this by Sand Flea first...*



lakeside said:


> *...They are going to contact 'The Fisherman' and have them contat me (maybe) for a bio of the event, but at a minimum I think the magazine will do a write up about the event. *


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I regret to inform you guys I can't make it. I have 24 hour military duty on that day and my boss says I have to pull it. I have tried to get somebody to pull it for me but it ain't going to happen. Looks like my title reign as fish pool winner will only last a week. Good luck out there to everyone and take plenty of pics for us to see.


----------



## BigJeff823

Lakeside thats sounds awsome;Shaggy is never a liar I said Hat 80 might be a liar and Fl Fishermen too .Clean you ears man .Your cool though.Fl Fishermen I wonder if your going to reel in a bolder with the winning fish?


----------



## BigJeff823

*Sand Flea where are you????????*

I also wonder if Sand Flea will be there;I would like to see the board moderator at these events.


----------



## shaggy

Off Saturday and Sunday, but have to work Monday morning, so depending on the sleep I get I'll have to leave beyween 8:00 pm and 10:00pm Sunday night. Game plan, leave work about midnight Friday, hit AI until some time Saturday night/Sunday morning, hit a parking lot for some zzzzzzz's and IRI. Pappy, are you allowed to sleep in vehicle (okay, a Jeep is not the most comfortable "sleeping vehicle", but desperate times) at IRI, if so, I'll head there, and help with the pavillion thing.

Heard some nice reports of red drum off AI, and got the itch for that and sand 'tween my toes.

Now, guess we have to determine what fish and from where will be in the pool (are gonna have a pool eh?). With FL out, the good news is "no fish hidden in the cooler" trick, and he hasn't had time to teach Anthony the details of the scam. Heck, now even I (an honest fisherman), who generally at these outings, can't even watch his lines, has a chance to win, unless FL is giving ANthony the "Cliff Notes" of winning.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

yeah shaggy you can sleep in your vehicle. And for a price I can give you all the secrets you will need


----------



## shaggy

Now, now, now reigning champ who "can't" defend his trophy, for a price means sell, give means FREEEEEEEE! 

Sorry you can't make it though, at least Anthony tried to defend his title, you ain't even coming.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

hey man I want to come but us government would be pretty upset if I didn't pull my duty. And being they sign my paychecks I think I better do what they say. I believe Anthony won't be there either. His woman has him strapped down this weekend for some "QT" time(Quality Time) With neither one of us there I don't know what Hat is going to do with his spare time


----------



## shaggy

Thanks for the heads up, now I know I have to get enough sleep!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

You better get you a digital camera. I was able to get a truce with him because he knew I had one too!


----------



## Hat80

*The Hat*

ain't scared of no cam.....


----------



## shaggy

Funny how the "team" can't show up. Fl with a lame Gov't excuse and Anthony with well, let's just say my "girl" wants me to go fishing. Would she be fishing on the side after 15 years?


----------



## catman

Here is the food list and who is bringing what.

Grills - Shaggy
Charcoal - Fish Bait
Paper Plates - Hat 80
Plastic Utensils - Hat 80
Paper Towels - Hat 80
Trash Bags - Hat 80
Latex Gloves - Hat 80
Hambergers and Rolls - Lakeside
Hotdogs and Rolls - Catman
Potato Salad - Hat 80
Chips and Pretzels - Hat 80
Mustard and Catsup - Catman
Onions - Catman
Case of Soda and Water - Billr

Looks like a pretty good feed. Anyone else want to bring anything? How about some sliced tomatoes, baked beans, and pasta salad?

Now that Anthony isn't going to make it who is going to volunteer to do the cooking?

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

Hey catman your list is a little lopsided, Hat80 has to bring alot more than "YOU" why's that!! I know he's a great person but why take advanage of a retirery,you know he doesn't bring home as much as you do. I wish I could be with you all this weekend,but with my new job(just starting) it's impossable to get away. (still with the Gov.) but that should change in 3yrs. hope to see alot of pictures,shaggy stay cool don't bend your arm to much and HaPPyPapPy teach these PIER fishermen how's it done. GoOd LuCk......TRIGGER :jawdrop:


----------



## dckhd247

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up that a guy on that other board had a real nice Black drum at the inlet yesterday...I don't know specifics but just wanted to let you guys know...Good luck...

Btw, he said it was 10-15 lbs


----------



## Anthony

With this cold weather coming in, fishing may be real good for the clean-up. Wish I could make it. 
-Anthony


----------



## Sandcrab

*Put me down...*

For two cases of soda. Who's bringing the ice?


----------



## Billr

sandcrab. i'm also bring sodas and water. i'm also bringing some ice. 

pappy. call winky at IRI as i just talked to her. the beaches do not need cleaning, as they were cleaned last weekend.

they supply bags and gloves and a dumpster to put trash in.

she will be there a little bit tomorrow morning and all day thurs. call her and get together so we will know what to do.


----------



## catman

Trigger....Funny how that list worked out but I think Hat has deeper pockets than me. Wish you could make it and good luck with the new job. Are you still with the Postal Service? How's you son finding campus life?

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823

*There still arround*

WOW!My Drum are still there;Its time to get one bigger than my 11lber I caught a mounth ago.I've been busy but I'll try to give Winky a call on my lunch break.


----------



## Sandcrab

*My hunch is...*

The fish that wins the pool will come from the beach and not the inlet...

That's where I'll be fishing the most.


----------



## Hat80

*Ok guys,*

It's getting close to the weekend. We need to get a accurate head count on how many people will be attending the clean up. We don't want to see anyone go hungry and I need to know how much patato salad to have the wife make....Tightlines

Nick, I've PM'ed you my phone numbers. Give me a call sometime today.


----------



## BigJeff823

*Mr Trout will turn into Mr Tog*

Thats ok if you get the pool fish;I'm trying to catch every Tog in the rockpile.I don't think my Drum will be there with them;but thats ok too.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

catman, yes I'm still with the PO and they'v got me for another 4yrs. My son is likeing campus life (6 to 1) on the girls, he IM me the other day and said that he's thinking about walking on next year(football-extra point) I guess he went to some of the games and it got back into his bones,so if he makes the team I guess I'll flying down to see half of them. TRIGGER


----------



## BigJeff823

*My Plan*

We'll be cleaning the North and South Side of the Inlet;I think one crew cleans the North Side and one crew cleans the south side then we meet at the Pavilion for lunch.I called Winky;she wasn't arround so I left her my work number.I hope I can get to talking with her Tommarow


----------



## Hat80

*Who is coming to the IRI clean up?*

This is the last list we had to work from. Those of us that need to bring food and supplies ect. need to know. Please reply, we are less then three days from the clean up.....Tightlines

Happypappy
Hat80
Catman
Shaggy
Joe Mama
Sandcrab
Markedwards
Lakeside
Rugger
MasterCaster
Doverpower
murphman
Fish Bait
Eba1225
Billr

Happy, whats going on with the beach access permits, is there paperwork that needs to be filed out, what do we need to do?

The list of people using 4x4s

Bill R
Catman
Hat80
Shaggy

Here is the food list and who is bringing what.

Grills - Shaggy
Charcoal - Fish Bait
Paper Plates - Hat80
Plastic Utensils - Hat80
Paper Towels - Hat80
Trash Bags - Hat80
Latex Gloves - Hat80
Hambergers and Rolls - Lakeside
Hotdogs and Rolls - Catman
Potato Salad - Hat80
Chips and Pretzels - Hat80
Mustard and Catsup - Catman
Onions - Catman
Case of Soda and Water - Billr
Tomatoes, baked beans,and potato salad - Sandcrab
Dessert - murphman 

Looks like a pretty good feed. Anyone else want to bring anything? How about some sliced tomatoes, baked beans, and pasta salad?

Now that Anthony isn't going to make it who is going to volunteer to do the cooking?

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823

Ok my plan is offical to clen the North and South side.I talked to Jill(Winky was out sick) about the use of 4x4s and we won't need them to clean.So I'm not sure about the Surf Fishing Permits.But If theres any problems just call the Park Office (302)227-2800 and talk to Winky or Jill.Were all post to meet at the Park Office at 6:50AM to discuss the clean up plan with them.


----------



## murphman

*Sweets*

I will bring some dessert this time. Happy please post the final meeting place and time for Sunday. Tight Lines To All!Murphman


----------



## Sandcrab

*Got em'...*

...sliced tomatoes, baked beans, and pasta salad.


----------



## Sandcrab

*Re: Put me down...*



Sandcrab said:


> *For two cases of soda. Who's bringing the ice? *


Change 1 - I'm not bringing soda just the tomatoes, baked beans,and potato salad.


----------



## catman

Way to go Sandcrab, I knew someone would come through with the baked beans. 

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*Updated*

This is the last list we had to work from. Those of us that need to bring food and supplies ect. need to know. Please reply, we are less then three days from the clean up.....Tightlines

Happypappy
Hat80
Catman
Shaggy
Joe Mama
Sandcrab
Markedwards
Lakeside
Rugger
Doverpower
murphman
Fish Bait
Eba1225
Billr

Happy, whats going on with the beach access permits, is there paperwork that needs to be filed out, what do we need to do?

The list of people using 4x4s

Bill R
Catman
Hat80
Shaggy

Here is the food list and who is bringing what.

Grills - Shaggy
Charcoal - Fish Bait
Paper Plates - Hat80
Plastic Utensils - Hat80
Paper Towels - Hat80
Trash Bags - Hat80
Latex Gloves - Hat80
Hambergers and Rolls - Lakeside
Hotdogs and Rolls - Catman
Potato Salad - Hat80
Chips and Pretzels - Hat80
Mustard and Catsup - Catman
Onions - Catman
Case of Soda and Water - Billr
Tomatoes, baked beans,and potato salad - Sandcrab
Dessert - murphman 
Charcoal, fluid, grilling tools and foil - Fish Bait


Looks like a pretty good feed. Anyone else want to bring anything? 

Now that Anthony isn't going to make it who is going to volunteer to do the cooking?



> Happy: Were all post to meet at the Park Office at 6:50AM to discuss the clean up plan with them.


----------



## catman

Since no one has jumped forward and volunteered to do the cooking and my knees are killing me, I can do the cooking. Not trying to get out of work, just want to do my part. Shaggy is bring 2 grills. Does anyone else have a small grill they can bring?

Catman.


----------



## catman

For those that want to bring something but don't know what, we still need aluminum foil and grilling utinsels (tongs, spatula and fork). Fishbait, is the charcoal you are bringing Matchlight or do we need someone to bring lighter fluid?

Catman.


----------



## Fish Bait

Catman, i have lighter fluid and lighter and i will bring the grilling tools and foil as well.


----------



## catman

Fish Bait you are THE MAN . See you Sunday morning.

Catman.


----------



## WarMachine

*Im working this weekend*

I wont be able to make this weekend because i have to work. I hope you guys have lots of fun and catch lots of fish this weekend...........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Hat80

*Sorry you can't make it MC.*

I'll remove your name from the list...Tightlines


----------



## lakeside

To help all of us who arfe bringing the food - one last time - who is bringing family/friends??? 

Don't want to have too little food, but, don't want to bring food for an division when a platoon is showing up.

Please post if you are bringing friends:jawdrop:


----------



## Hat80

*I've tried to get a*

reply on this for the past three days. There has been a real lack of communication and leadership in this clean up. Here is the last head count I can come up with....Tightlines

Happypappy
Hat80
Catman
Shaggy
Joe Mama
Sandcrab
Markedwards
Lakeside
Rugger
Doverpower
murphman
Fish Bait
Eba1225
Billr

Here is the food list and who is bringing what sofar.

Grills - Shaggy
Charcoal - Fish Bait
Paper Plates - Hat80
Plastic Utensils - Hat80
Paper Towels - Hat80
Trash Bags - Hat80
Latex Gloves - Hat80
Hambergers and Rolls - Lakeside
Hotdogs and Rolls - Catman
Chips and Pretzels - Hat80
Mustard and Catsup - Catman
Onions - Catman
Case of Soda and Water - Billr
Tomatoes, baked beans,and potato salad - Sandcrab
Dessert - murphman 
Charcoal, fluid, grilling tools and foil - Fish Bait
Ice - Billr
Kielbasa/Smoked Sausage - Rugger


----------



## lakeside

I agree Hat - but there would be plenty of communication if we send them home hungry!!

See you Sunday.


----------



## Billr

i am also bringing about 6 bags of ice. i can't find a place for breakfast at that time[6am] on sun. the wawa on 26 will be open.


----------



## Hat80

*I just got off the phone*

with Jill at the IRI park service. They had no clue as to when we were coming in on Sunday. This is what I have set up. 

We will meet with the park service at 6:45am Sunday morn. at the ranger station. There is a clean up volunteer form that must be filied out. Winky sent one out two weeks ago to be filled out and sent in but no one knows if that was done so we need to do it again.

We will be cleaning the north and south sides of the beach and jetty. Be prepared, Jill said the jetty is a mess on both sides! There is a dumpster on the south side by the parking area we can use and one on the north side by the campground.

There never were 4x4 tags for the beach that they were going to give out. They are going to wave the fishing fee for the group that day only. What this means is we will have to hand carry the trash out to the dumpsters. If you want to surf fish, you will have to walk in.

There is no need to rush for the pavilion that morn. They have a reserved sign that they will put out for us, so it is ours.

At this late date this is about all I can do to try and clear things up for our clean up. Hope this helps everyone out. 

Now we still need people to check in to get food and supply totals. Thats it, I'm done!....Tightlines


----------



## Rugger

I'm good for my standard Kielbasa/Smoked Sausage combo


----------



## Sandcrab

*count me in*

For pasta salad, tomatoes, and baked beans...


----------



## Hat80

*I'm walking out the door*

to meet catman in Rehoboth Beach. We'll see you guys on Sunday morn. Anyone who may be down over the whole weekend and would like to hook up? PM your cell number to FL Fisherman he can get ahold of us, your on your own....Tightlines
Rugger, keep your cell on.  


Happypappy
Hat80
Catman
Shaggy
Joe Mama
Sandcrab
Markedwards
Lakeside
Rugger
Doverpower
murphman
Fish Bait
Eba1225
Billr

Here is the food list and who is bringing what sofar.

Grills - Shaggy
Charcoal - Fish Bait
Paper Plates - Hat80
Plastic Utensils - Hat80
Paper Towels - Hat80
Trash Bags - Hat80
Latex Gloves - Hat80
Hambergers and Rolls - Lakeside
Hotdogs and Rolls - Catman
Chips and Pretzels - Hat80
Mustard and Catsup - Catman
Onions - Catman
Case of Soda and Water - Billr
Tomatoes, baked beans,and pasta salad - Sandcrab
Dessert - murphman 
Charcoal, fluid, grilling tools and foil - Fish Bait
Ice - Billr
Kielbasa/Smoked Sausage - Rugger


----------



## BigJeff823

Their computer were down for a wile so they didn't know too mutch about it.Winky is the only person that really knew about our clean up and shes been out for 3 days sick.They told me the same thing they told Hat 80 today and yesterday.I called about the Surf Fishing Permits today;They have them at the IRI Park Office,but you have to pay $100(out of state $50 (in state).I'm sorry about the chaos  .I think now were all on the same page and everything is cleared up.Hat 80 and I did that


----------



## BigJeff823

I hope we get all our issues cleared up?


----------



## oldsalt

HP you should thank Hat for watching your back on this project. Well Done Hat


----------



## BigJeff823

Yeah, I have to thank Hat 80 and Bill R for watching my back and getting this clean up going.Right now I'm headed out the door;I'll stop by WaWa,Old Inlet,and then I'll be there.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I hope everything goes well. You guys are representing not only yourselves but P&S. Setting these things up isn't easy. I know I have done two of them so far.


----------

